# Do you wear golf shoes at the driving range?



## Snelly (Jul 18, 2011)

I can't understand people that do.  What's the point?  The only time that you get to play from an astroturf mat is in mid-winter? 

I find it quite odd when I see people at the driving range that have actually got changed to go there and are wearing golf gear!  Fine if you are on you way to play but otherwise, most odd.

Usually the same people who look around to see who was looking on admiringly after they hit their one good shot from 10 attempts!  

Still, live and let live I suppose.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 18, 2011)

I do wear my shoes, mostly because they're usually in the boot and I find they help with stability and stop my feet moving around. 

Wearing golf gear to the range after work is quite puzzling though!


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 18, 2011)

I used to suffer badly from my left foot sliding on range matts, my pro actually asked why i didnt wear my golf shoes for lessons/range sessions as they would give better grip & supports on the matts than trainers do. magically the fault vanished after wearing golf shoes.  

Also, If you look at a lot of trainers the soles are not level like golf shoes, for me it makes sense to practice wearing the right foot wear, as your simulating as much of your common game situation as you can,


----------



## swanny32 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yep, I try to replicate being on the course as much as possible and also we have a grass range so you kinda need to anyway. On astro mats, during the winter having the extra height from your spikes keeps your feet raised off the ground and should keep your feet warmer as well....little tip I learnt.


----------



## gripitripit (Jul 18, 2011)

I change into mine at the range because I normally go range on my lunch break and I wear Steel toed DM boots at work and always got my shoes in the car.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 18, 2011)

I prefer to hit in a stout pair of shoes and my Footjoys fit the bill perfectly



Chris


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jul 18, 2011)

I always wear full golfing gear to the range including shoes. Purely to replicate what I would be doing on the course. It's all in my head but as they say 'golf is a game of 6 inches - that space between the ears'


----------



## iku (Jul 18, 2011)

I only go to the range after work so I keep a shirt and the golf shoes in the car at any time. Hitting golf in a pair of Lobb would just be bizarre.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 18, 2011)

I tend to wear golf kit to work, so there's no point in changing out of it to go to the range. I don't put on the Titleist hat though. That would be daft.

I tend to wear golf shoes, as if I try to hit in leather soled shoes, I fall over.

If I happen to be wearing sneakers, or something with a rubber sole, then I'll hit in them fine.


----------



## jammydodger (Jul 18, 2011)

I'll put my golf shoes on if i'm going to hit it off the grassy part of the range otherwise its trainers and jog bottoms. I have to say though that i'm not a fan of ranges and hate playing off astroturf


----------



## 0 (Jul 18, 2011)

my trainers have an inch and a half of soul at the heel and my work shoes are 6" stilettos so of course I wear golf shoes at the boring range


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 18, 2011)

my trainers have an inch and a half of soul at the heel and my work shoes are 6" stilettos so of course I wear golf shoes at the boring range 

Click to expand...

do i know you? lol


----------



## richy (Jul 18, 2011)

I wear my as they're always in the car and I don't want to wear the toes of my good trainers out.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 18, 2011)

Why would you not? I always wear golf gear to the range (not that I go to the range that much anymore). I like to wear the same shoes I'm gonna go on the course in. No point sticking on a pair of trainers that make you half an inch taller if you've gone to the trouble of getting the length of the clubs adjusted to your height when wearing your golf shoes? Also, your golf shoes are designed to support your feet during the unique motion of hitting a golf ball, why not use the tools made for the job.

It makes as little sense to me not wearing golf shoes as it does when people practice putting or chipping with range balls and not the ball they are actually going to play with.

If you were football training you'd wear football boots and a football kit so when when golf training, wear your golf shoes and your golf kit - makes sense to me but like you said, live and let live.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 18, 2011)

I tend to wear golf kit to work, so there's no point in changing out of it to go to the range.
		
Click to expand...

Always Mr Cool then


----------



## Del (Jul 18, 2011)

Yep all the time, but my local range has a lot of grass areas so I do tend to use them and not the mats.


----------



## Jboy (Jul 18, 2011)

Seems like its odd not to wear golf shoes on the range


----------



## 0 (Jul 18, 2011)

my trainers have an inch and a half of soul at the heel and my work shoes are 6" stilettos so of course I wear golf shoes at the boring range 

Click to expand...

do i know you? lol
		
Click to expand...

bugger, that should have said  *feel like* 6" stillettos


----------



## Region3 (Jul 18, 2011)

I only change into golf shoes if I happen to have normal shoes on instead of trainers.

Having said that, maybe swinging in balance in leather soled shoes would be a good drill, similar to the feet together one?


----------



## Piece (Jul 18, 2011)

Definitely wear golf shoes at range! Consistent height, better grip, better feel....


----------



## Achilles (Jul 18, 2011)

Always go kitted up as I tend to go out onto the short game area and putting green too whenever I practice so it makes sense to me.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 19, 2011)

As others have said I do it to ensure consistency with the feeling on the golf course. 

I find if I am wearing trainers it doesn't feel right and don't provide the same level of support as golf shoes. I actually wish someone would bring out a pair of dress shoes made like golf shoes. Much more comfortable. 

I also wouldn't practice in a shirt as the movement of the material is completely different.


----------



## Doh (Jul 19, 2011)

The First and last time I wore shoes at the range i ended up on my backside, very embarrassing.

Funny though.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 19, 2011)

Why would you not? I always wear golf gear to the range (not that I go to the range that much anymore). I like to wear the same shoes I'm gonna go on the course in. No point sticking on a pair of trainers that make you half an inch taller if you've gone to the trouble of getting the length of the clubs adjusted to your height when wearing your golf shoes? Also, your golf shoes are designed to support your feet during the unique motion of hitting a golf ball, why not use the tools made for the job.

It makes as little sense to me not wearing golf shoes as it does when people practice putting or chipping with range balls and not the ball they are actually going to play with.

If you were football training you'd wear football boots and a football kit so when when golf training, wear your golf shoes and your golf kit - makes sense to me but like you said, live and let live.
		
Click to expand...

Your argument would make sense if you wore football boots to play on Astroturf.

And you are talking about the difference that an inch makes? What about the extra inch standing on concrete and astroturf makes over standing on soft grass?  

Generally, I am surprised that you all do this.  I still can't quite agree that it makes a difference.  Maybe the way you swing is a factor?  I know the bottom half of my body is pretty quiet when I hit the ball and were this not the case, perhaps I would need more grip?

Or perhaps the real difference is that you take practice more seriously than me.  I'd bet that is probably the main reason. 

And lastly, swinging in a way that makes you fall over?  No wonder you need golf shoes! I can't help thinking that the speed of your swing is a bigger factor though!?


----------



## HickoryShaft (Jul 19, 2011)

I usually hit the range between leaving work and picking HID up so dive straight in there in my normal gear-  however, the shoes I use for work now were chosen more to allow a decent range session than for work purposes(similar feel and style to a golf shoe - grippy sole also)  as we use safety footwear at the plant.

I suppose that's taking it a bit far but hey it works for me


----------



## jammag (Jul 19, 2011)

Your argument would make sense if you wore football boots to play on Astroturf.

And you are talking about the difference that an inch makes? What about the extra inch standing on concrete and astroturf makes over standing on soft grass?  

Generally, I am surprised that you all do this.  I still can't quite agree that it makes a difference.  Maybe the way you swing is a factor?  I know the bottom half of my body is pretty quiet when I hit the ball and were this not the case, perhaps I would need more grip?

Or perhaps the real difference is that you take practice more seriously than me.  I'd bet that is probably the main reason. 

And lastly, swinging in a way that makes you fall over?  No wonder you need golf shoes! I can't help thinking that the speed of your swing is a bigger factor though!?  

Click to expand...

But you wear football related footwear on astroturf, hence  the reason for having studs mouldies blades and astroturf bottoms. so you always have a similar grip no matter what the condition of the ground.


----------

